

The Calculus Lifesaver: All the Tools You Need to Excel at Calculus (Vid) - ypavan
http://press.princeton.edu/video/banner/

======
buugs
The Math Lifesaver: <http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/>

For when you don't like your book, teacher, or need outside resources (I only
used it for diff eq and linear algebra) but each is very well written and get
right to the point

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The first one I looked at gave Laplace functions and said "this list is not
inclusive" instead of "exhaustive". Doesn't inspire confidence that the
equations are transcribed well. We all make mistakes, just saying.

Or, perhaps it's another example of the "could care less" nonsense?

~~~
buugs
It is technically correct English though, just not used as often.

An inclusive list could be described as an exhaustive list.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If "[This] list is not inclusive." then we need to know what it is not
inclusive of - it doesn't look like a complete sentence to me, ie incorrect,
but grammar is admittedly not by strong suit.

One could write "This list is not inclusive of all available options." but
there's a handy shorthand for that "This list is not exhaustive.". One could
also write "incomplete" but that has a negative connotation.

------
devin
Fantastic resource. I've been using this for the last couple weeks and it has
made understanding Calculus II far easier.

